# Katie dovetail jig



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi members. This question is probably more for Canadian members but who knows. Where in Canada, or dealers in USA that ship to Canada, can I find a Katie Dovetail Jig and how do you rate this device? Oldrusty


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Katie Jig Tool System - Make Dovetail Joints Simply, Easily, and Quickly!

Rusty, the attached photo is the Katiejig Jr... the first of the dovetail jigs we will be working with. Cold weather has really slowed us down since we usually work on my driveway.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Dovetails Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 1 - YouTube
Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Dovetails Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 2 - YouTube

===


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Mike . You talk about weather. We have just had an overnight drop of twenty four degree from plus fourteen C. to minus ten C. and snow. I work in my unheated garage so you can imagine how little work I get done in the winter. I think that I am going to be a long time beginner. Anyway, I really look forward to your jig test sessions. At least it sounds like the Katie is worth testing Oldrusty


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Bj. I had a look at those videos. They're what got me thinking this could be a good system. Oldrusty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have MANY dovetail jigs and the Katie jig is the best one I have out of 12 of them..it's like riding a bike once you know how you don't need to get the manual out and learn how to ride the bike again..it's that easy to use.. 

===


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Just don't try ordering a Katiejig from Sommerfelds, there are no more. Marc has a new dovetail jig like the Gifkins jig with a solid template instead of the tuning forks. Order from the link I posted to Machining Center... the inventors of the Katiejig.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi again Mike. I haven't learned to stick handle my way around the forum yet. Where would I find your link to Machining Centre. Oldrusty


----------



## Kensway (Nov 28, 2011)

Mike any idea why sommerfelds changing dove tail jigs?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rusty, the first line in post #2 is a link to Machining Center's web site.

Yes Ken, too many people not following directions for setting up the jigs. Marc decided that using a jig with a one piece template was the answer. I may be the only one but I always read a manual for a new tool before using it.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike, are we to understand that the Katie is not available anywhere or just Sommerfelds. Oldrusty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That's to bad Marc had a winner going but no big deal you can still beat the high price by just buying the forts and make your own or go to Keller jig

Woodworking tools : Models of the Keller dovetail jigs

Use the link below to beat the high price of the bits that are needed.

2 PC Dovetail Router Bit Set for Keller Jig 1633 1643 | eBay

===


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

For Sale here, Katie Jig Tool System - Make Dovetail Joints Simply, Easily, and Quickly!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

How Much ???

==



woodie26 said:


> For Sale here, Katie Jig Tool System - Make Dovetail Joints Simply, Easily, and Quickly!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Larry, that is the same link I posted. Machining Center is where the Katiejig was invented. They are in Illinois.


----------



## Kensway (Nov 28, 2011)

On something like a dovetail jig I would have no choice but to read directions.I wonder if he will be having clearance sale on left over stock,I will be emailing sommerfeld's shortly.


----------



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

They are great jigs. Hopefully you can find one. I found a few on sale last year at a local store and offered them for sale to members here at the forum. BobJ is the dude to talk to in regards to the jigs. I too like them very much. I personally think the half-blind template produces ugly dovetails. However, to each his own. If anyone else is thinking of getting the jig or needs help setting it up. Here is the link to a thread I posted earlier. You will find links to the videos.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/40481-sommerfeld-katie-jig-video.html

I think Marc should have offered the videos on youtube for free long ago. When people see how easy it is, the video sales the jig.


----------

